# Custom LMS5400



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are some pictures of a TC Sounds 18" LMS5400, subwoofer we built recently. The enclosure is well braced and has laminated multi layer walls. Total internal volume comes in at 335L and is tuned to 16.5hz with dual 6" ports with 2.5" radius flares inside and out. It is 25" in diameter and 61" tall. This sub will also have a powder coated aluminum grill consisting of straight virticle bars filling the cylinder shape back in, in front of the driver. There is a 38" FW12.1 beside it in one picture.
Also attached is a REW graph at listening position before any eq, 1/3 octave smoothing, no lowpass or highpass.
I registered 116db at LP with the intro to Atlantis add 5-6db for the CM-140 at thoes frequencies= 120db+. The CM-140 read 121db at 5 feet with a 16hz sine wave. All in a 950 square foot room with 8-11 foot ceilings.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks awesome, Nathan. The top cap with the flared ports is gorgeous!


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a very powerful sub. Thanks for putting forth so much info about it in one concise paragraph. In one post you have more details than Epik subs has on their whole website for their whole line of subs. (LOL)


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

New updated graphs, Nearfield averaged from ports and driver. No highpass, lowpass or filters

ps: I know the standard graph is suposed to end at 15hz but there is information at or below that for this subwoofer.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good! Also proves that the LMS-5400 is a great "LLT" driver, even though the general opinion was against it. Simulations are only simulations...


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

mojomike said:


> That's a very powerful sub. Thanks for putting forth so much info about it in one concise paragraph. In one post you have more details than Epik subs has on their whole website for their whole line of subs. (LOL)


LOL :rofl2:

funkywaves,

that looks great! front firing cylinder in one swipe! do you work with acrylic?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, that endcap really does look great. And a side mounted sonosub... how'd you decide to go that route? Was this a request for a customer, or just a project of your own? It's quite interesting, and I'd really like to see it with the grille installed as well. Oh yeah, and it seems to be a good sub too, not just pretty! That 5400 is just insane.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Ilkka said:


> Looking good! Also proves that the LMS-5400 is a great "LLT" driver, even though the general opinion was against it. Simulations are only simulations...


No doubt, Ilkka.

Very cool design. You don't see many (or any!) built quite like this. Props!


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Stunning build. What amp do you have? How did you get the driver?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice looking Sub. What is the material on a round sub like this?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I started with 24" sonotube, braced it well, and laminated thin layers of HDF on the inside for extra thickness, and strength. The baffle is double thickness 3/4"MDF as well as the end caps. The driver I got direct from TC Sounds and it is being powered by a QSC PLX3602.





Owen Bartley said:


> Wow, that endcap really does look great. And a side mounted sonosub... how'd you decide to go that route? Was this a request for a customer, or just a project of your own? It's quite interesting, and I'd really like to see it with the grille installed as well. Oh yeah, and it seems to be a good sub too, not just pretty! That 5400 is just insane.


This is my own personal sub, I mounted it in the side for a couple reasons, one I like to see my subs:nerd:, and also as an example of the kinds of things we can do. I will post a picture with the grill on as soon as the grill is done.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Ilkka said:


> Also proves that the LMS-5400 is a great "LLT" driver, even though the general opinion was against it. Simulations are only simulations


Except that this design isn't a LLT. LLT is being tossed around really loosely, but there are specific requirements a design would have to meet in order to be one as opposed to just a ported sub or EBS.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve, how does the 5400 model for a true LLT? I think I've seen designs for some ridiculously powerful sealed applications, but nothing of the large ported variety (other than Funky's build here, of course). Would this super-driver have a big advantage over the more conventional drivers available today, or would it just be unnecessary for a big, low tuned enclosure?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

According to the published TS's it does not model that well in the really large enclosure needed to get sufficient port area to tune below 15hz. That's the main problem, is that the LMS needs even more port area than usual to get the most out of it, but it likes smaller than normal enclosures for a smooth response. Of course what a model predicts can be way different from what is actual.

Some body should put a woofertester to one and see how close it measures to the TC specs. My TC1000
was significantly different from what it was listed as and liked a bigger volume than predicted.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I would call this ALLT, almost LLT. I had thought about doing it even larger, 450L tuned to 13.5hz, same size ports, but then it would have been 17" taller and had less overall output. I think it models fairly well either way. You just need to be able to put massive flares on the port ends to keep them quiet.

The LMS measured very close to published, as have all the TC drivers I have ever measured.

Published specs: 
Fs: 18.00hz 
Re: 4.00ohm 
Qms: 13.0 
Qes: 0.39 
Sd: 1098cm2 
Vas: 216
Le: 3.4mH

Measured:
Fs: 18.58hz 
Re: 3.99ohm 
Qms: 7.7 
Qes: 0.40 
Sd: 1098cm2 
Vas: 221.3L
Le: 2.0mH


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nathan, what's the deal with the grille, are you still working on it, or has it been put on hold to work on bigger and better things? Don't keep us in suspense, I actually really want to see what it looks like.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry about the wait. It is not a big priority right now, and I am very busy right now. I may have time next week to get it done.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Finaly got the grill finished. It is made from solid aluminium bars powdercoated chrome black. Here are some pictures.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

This sub gets my top ten vote for beauty, originality, and performance! I mean . . . . . . Look at that graph!!!! 

If you saw and heard this piece of "ART" in an audio emporium you'd be willing to pay thousands to have one. Long Loud applause, Nathan. Take a bow.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Haha! Wow. I knew it was going to look badass... but I wasn't expecting that! It looks awesome Nathan, great job. Take a killer sub, put it in an awesome enclosure, add some fantastic custom touches like the flared ports and grille, and everybody wins!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That is pure class, Nathan! Looking good!


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> That is pure class, Nathan! Looking good!


You really have done a great job :clap: I think it needs some big gold spikes on the bottom though


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

What are you powering it with and even more importantly how does it sound? The grill looks good by the way...For some reason I'm craveing a big sirloin steak now:scratchhead:!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

It is powered by a QSC PLX3602, And it sounds incredible! It is very hard to describe it in words:hsd:


----------



## 3rdr8 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have words for it. Ive heard it in person, the words are:
"What the! I cant hear anything but awesome!"
Seriously, it's amazing.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Ricci said:


> For some reason I'm craveing a big sirloin steak now:scratchhead:!


Good point, and it doesn't help that it's almost dinner time right now. Seriously, it either looks like the most awesome BBQ feature ever conceived, or like the woofer is so hardcore that it just had to be locked up. The more I look at it the more I love the look of this thing.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah that grill design makes the sub look ominous. Like the driver needs to be caged like a wild animal for fear that it will devour anyone in sight.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

That grill is TIGHT! It gives the sub a whole new look. You should consider selling grill like that for regular subs!!!! Kinda like an after market add on for a car only for a subwoofer. 

Matt


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

FYI; http://www.funkywaves.net/specials.cfm?item=Custom LMS Subwoofer
It is avialable without the amp as well.


----------

